# job seeker visa



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi experts,

anybody has got job in jobseeker visa.
kindly share some of the expereine in germany for the same

regards
Pradeep


----------



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

There are many other forum with the same thread. More information is posted in those threads.


----------

